# Come faccio a a tagliare una canzone? Un mp3?



## admin (5 Giugno 2013)

Come si a *tagliare canzoni *che abbiamo *scaricato *e dalle quali vogliamo *estrarre*, ad esempio, un pezzo (magari il *ritornello*) da mettere come *suoneria* sul nostro cellulare?

Il procedimento è molto semplice e non servono programmi laboriosi o a pagamento. Per tagliare una canzone in Mp3 basterà scarica *Mp3DirectCut*, *software gratuito* per Windows, il quale permette di tagliare i brani in modo *semplice e veloce*. Senza perdite di tempo. 

Dopo aver scaricato, installato e lanciato Mp3DirectCut, basterà avviare la riproduzione della canzone che vogliamo tagliare. Poi, bisogna marcare l'inizio e la fine del ritornello (o di qualsiasi altro punto del brano) tramite il tasto "selez". Per finire, basterà salvare ciò che abbiamo selezionato tramite la voce "Salva Selezione" dal menù file posto in alto. 

Come tagliare un brano

Tagliare un mp3

ritornello di una canzone da ritagliare


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (9 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo, c'è anche audacity che funziona molto bene e permette anche ad esempio di aumentare i dB della canzone e mettere altri ''effetti'' per rendere più pulito il suono.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Luglio 2013)

Grazie,lo cercavo da una vita.


----------

